# Rear speakers problems Monsoon stereo mk4 GLI



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Monsoon stereo system in my GLI (its all stock).

Problem is that the rear speakers sound distorted and are much quieter than the fronts.

Rear passenger is even worse (sounds like the midbass speaker doesn't work at all) than the rear drivers side.

It doesnt sound like a blown speaker usually does. IDK, but Ive seen/heard other GLI's with similar problem so I am assuming its a common problem.

I swapped the factory Monsoon amp with the one in my R32 and still the same problem. I am gonna swap stereos with the R and see if that fixes the prob but IDK if it will.

Please gimmie an answer!!!!! and yes, I searched.


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

PLEASE I wanna rip the door panels apart bc I think it could be wire issue?!!

ANYONE


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

I have seen this many times in the MK3 and MK4 J/G. What happens is the speaker is "blown" to the point where the motor no longer is in contact, or intermittently comes in contact with the voice coil.

You're speakers are blown.

As far as the volume being less. Are you noticing the volume difference only while sitting in the front? Or can you notice sitting in the back? You have to realize that the positioning of the speakers in the front will give you the effect of thinking the front speakers are louder.


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

I have some extra rear Monsoons that Im gonna put in and see if that solves the prob... thanks


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

My rear speakers sound this way as well and have from day one. 

Since the rear woofers are 5-1/4 and the fronts are 6.5s, that is one reason for the difference in sound production, but I think the other is that the rear woofers are 8ohm and the other 6 speakers are 4 ohm, meaning that the 8 ohm speakers will not be as loud because they are not pulling as much juice from the amp (in laymen's terms).

Car stereos are usually 4 ohm, but if you throw in an 8ohm speaker, the volume will decrease dramatically. I don't remember the exact formula, but there is one out there to show the difference in the power (watts) between a 4ohm and 8ohm speaker.


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

*never gave it a second thought*

Well this has my attention. I have an 03 wolfsburg with the monsoon, and the same issue. I've been looking for a short for a good while now, and just thought that the rear speakers were supposed to kinda...well..just not be there. When I turn it all to the back I get nothing but faint sound, no rattle like a blown speaker. Just thought it was normal. Can't wait to tear into the door panels and test the wires.


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone actually gotten any real kind of sound from the back speakers? I mean..my driod gets louder than these speakers...was there a fix?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

They're not facing anywhere near the direction of your ears and have some thick ass German seats to try and play through to get there!!! Good luck getting them to sound good


----------



## SledGe08Dubber (Jul 28, 2005)

Old thread.. I know.. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all monsoon speakers are 4-ohms except the rear woofer, which may be 2-ohms at 30 watts (instead of 20 watts).


----------

